# Rear-wheel drive



## necoh (Sep 14, 2013)

necoh said:


> Hi! I have a problem. I recently downloaded (I'm from Argentina) a book to build my own electric vehicle. I'm planning to convert a Fiat 600 E to electric power. My question is about electric motors. In the book I'm reading it says that the best motor is the WarP Impulse 9'' motor. But that's for front-wheel-drive cars. Which motor do you recommend to me for a rear-wheel-drive car like the Fiat 600 E? Thanks.


Or would the WarP Impulse 9'' motor work anyway?


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

The warp 9 will work fine if you can get it to fit. I thought about converting my 75 front wheel drive fiat 128 sedan but went with rear wheel drive because even with the stock engine the 128 could spin the front tires so I figure a DC motor would have them spinning all the time.


----------



## necoh (Sep 14, 2013)

dragonsgate said:


> The warp 9 will work fine if you can get it to fit. I thought about converting my 75 front wheel drive fiat 128 sedan but went with rear wheel drive because even with the stock engine the 128 could spin the front tires so I figure a DC motor would have them spinning all the time.


Thank you. I was thinking that the WarP Impulse 9'' would work fine like you say. Thank you.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

Just to give you the range of options available. The Kostov 9 HV would also be a good fit, it's short with roughly the same length as the impulse and a slightly smaller diameter and can handle higher voltage if you desire to have smaller cells of a lower Ah rating for the same total capacity(I'd recommend at least 90 LiFePO4 cells with the high voltage motor, I'm using 100 cells although Evnetics recommends 96 cells max to keep you out of the 500 amp limit that comes at terminal voltages over 310v and to keep from getting kicked out if the controller sees too high of a voltage off of a charge) with a Soliton Jr controller but if you are going with a lower voltage pack of say 70 cells or if you are using something like a Synkromotive controller(which would limit you to about 50 cells I think) an Impulse 9 would be a great choice too. If you are looking to use a Soliton 1, the Impulse 9 would be the best choice for that level of current.

The Warfield Impulse motors would ship from the United States and Kostov motors ship from Bulgaria. I'm not sure what the EV vendors(if there are any) stock in Argentina but if a vendor near you has either of those motors in stock that might make it easier than dealing with the shipping and customs to Argentina.

With that said, if you've decided already, what battery and controller setup were you planning?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Or why not look for an old forklift motor?

They are just like the "EV motors" - but have a scruffier paint job and cost less
(mine cost $100)


----------



## necoh (Sep 14, 2013)

MN Driver said:


> Just to give you the range of options available. The Kostov 9 HV would also be a good fit, it's short with roughly the same length as the impulse and a slightly smaller diameter and can handle higher voltage if you desire to have smaller cells of a lower Ah rating for the same total capacity(I'd recommend at least 90 LiFePO4 cells with the high voltage motor, I'm using 100 cells although Evnetics recommends 96 cells max to keep you out of the 500 amp limit that comes at terminal voltages over 310v and to keep from getting kicked out if the controller sees too high of a voltage off of a charge) with a Soliton Jr controller but if you are going with a lower voltage pack of say 70 cells or if you are using something like a Synkromotive controller(which would limit you to about 50 cells I think) an Impulse 9 would be a great choice too. If you are looking to use a Soliton 1, the Impulse 9 would be the best choice for that level of current.
> 
> The Warfield Impulse motors would ship from the United States and Kostov motors ship from Bulgaria. I'm not sure what the EV vendors(if there are any) stock in Argentina but if a vendor near you has either of those motors in stock that might make it easier than dealing with the shipping and customs to Argentina.
> 
> With that said, if you've decided already, what battery and controller setup were you planning?


Thanks. Nice help you gave me there 
My next question is: Single or double shaft?
Thanks.


----------



## necoh (Sep 14, 2013)

Duncan said:


> Or why not look for an old forklift motor?
> 
> They are just like the "EV motors" - but have a scruffier paint job and cost less
> (mine cost $100)


Yes, I've thought of it, but what would the top speed be?


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

necoh said:


> Thanks. Nice help you gave me there
> My next question is: Single or double shaft?
> Thanks.


That's up to you with whether or not you want the double shaft for accessories like using a stock air conditioning compressor or power steering pump. I have a double shaft to use the stock belt drive air conditioning, my car has electric power steering so the only thing belt drive that is non-ICE related for me is air conditioning. I don't use AC much so I don't see the point of using an expensive electric compressor and outside of the AC season I'm going to remove the belt.

If you want the Kostov electric cooling fan you need to get the version without the dual shaft. Also if you get a Kostov, I'd recommend having the thermistor factory installed(it's low cost) for temperature monitoring of the stator, it comes default with a thermal switch on the comm rigging.


----------

